# Supply n Demand..



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows if benedictas are in high demand in this hobby?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am curious why you ask? Are you buying or selling???


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

It depends on who and where you are like most things.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

They are in higher demand in this hobby than in others

Id say they are the most demanded thumbnail species over the last few years.


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Judy S said:


> am curious why you ask? Are you buying or selling???


I have a breeding trio and they have been laying consistent clutches for the pass few weeks after waiting a grueling 3 months of waiting for the proven trio to get comfortable enough to actually breed. Im not in the hobby to make money by pumping tons of frogs n what not, but it would be an added bonus to earn some of that money I have spent, since they were pretty pricey. I was really just curious, so I have an understanding of what to expect.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

They are in less demand than they were a few years ago. Since then, people have discovered that they breed like rabbits, so the price has gone down to less than half of what they originally were.

Some of the new fant morphs/locations have taken over as the most sought after thumbnails, but benedictas are still up there. 

For what ever reason, the frog market has been down for almost everything the last several months.

Do an advanced search for benedictas in the classified section to get an idea of what they are going for these days.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

phender said:


> For what ever reason, the frog market has been down for almost everything the last several months.



Same reason I cited last year when someone posted something like this. First, it's winter. It's expensive to ship and because there are very few of us in the world, shipping is a critical piece of frog commerce. 

2nd reason - this is not short term. There is a long term trend in our hobby and that is a reduction in the price of frogs. Except for the stuff that is already bread and butter, it's hard to find a frog today that wasn't more expensive a year or two ago. 

I won't mention his name, but a large frog breeder told me about a year ago that he expects all imitator froglets will be available for $20 each soon. I agree. 

For the OP, you can sell just about any froglets and make some money. But if you calculate how much time you spend to make that money, you would be much better off delivering pizzas.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

and someone like me looking for an adult male Yellowback Mont Atachi Bakka has no one to turn to...but a while back they could be found...dang it.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

I won't mention his name, but a large frog breeder told me about a year ago that he expects all imitator froglets will be available for $20 each soon. I agree. 


You see, I've heard this quite frequently on the Marine coral/reef trade and it has never happened. I always thought it was funny that one person could possibly dictate the value of livestock for the Entire industry. Prices won't fall on their faces if several things taking place to avoid devaluation of our animals 1. Market Awareness, aka don't flood the market with any one particular species. 2 . Prices will always vary depending on location. The United States is a pretty big place. 3. Hobby growth and expansion. Let's face it, the dart frog hobby is a midget compared to the marine/reef hobby, freshwater Discus,
Reptile keepers. Our hobby will balance out with gradual increase of new hobbyists. 
Just give it time. Examples? The coral farming industry. I've been a ,"reefer" for about 11 years, and I've seen that industry go from simply tossing sick corals to expanding to where the average hobbyists is growing corals I'm some capacity. I guess it would take the ,"breeders / farmers " collective effort to control the amount of animals being put out there and us as hobbyists to help expand the hobby in order for everything to simply balance out.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

oh and , Lagunitas BROWN SHUGGA .


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you expand on the location playing a factor? Wouldn't shipping make that not occur? I can order something that can be shipped to me for the same price as someone else In a completely different region. If this was land I would agree with you. What am I missing here?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Judy S said:


> and someone like me looking for an adult male Yellowback Mont Atachi Bakka has no one to turn to...but a while back they could be found...dang it.


Judy,this type of post is the only draw back for me of visiting you guys across the pond,he is here kiddo and to go to a home like yours would make my bloody day but I'm here...AAARRGGGHHH

OP sorry for the derail,with regards to your thoughts on resale and how many to breed with benedicta,I would say this,breed only what you absolutely know you can care for well if they do not sell at such a time when you desire. This way if you keep them for two years before sale you will always be able to do right by them.

For me the most difficult thing with breeding is we really can't predict what will hatch,so go fairly slowly,set some eggs let them hatch and morphout,then maybe another batch,but the two biggest fundamentals are space and one's ability to provide food in quantity as needed. Buddy on one hand I have mentioned a frog above that I might set from say 2 to 3 clutches a year,I grow them on well and I know I can feed and care for them how ever long. Then I could go to a little rani actually a large rani,which at this time I almost can't rear. I need to put this frog in others hands here,so set every clutch,but if suddenly it came good,I know we can cope. 

I think maybe the best way forwards is for you to set a couple of clutches close together,then stop,see what exactly you manage to rear with this chosen species and how they might sell. There are predictions here for future prices falling,we are seeing the same,don't let this enter the thought process. Worry about producing the best bene's in the states and giving your kids the best care you can,the rest will follow,but never get into a position where you are stretched have too many in a small space or are hunting the web for food tomorrow. 

Caviat I have no idea how many benedicta are bred or sold in the big ol US of A, I just have this massive fear of how easy it might be to breed too many. That's all I can offer really...softly sofly catchy froggie

good luck mate,but you must rear just a few,such joy

Stu


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

loved your post...and cannot disagree with any part of it...I love the thumbnails I have, and can understand how engaging they are--and for the people who like to breed/sell--they are perfect...But I am confident in saying that there are lots of people who just enjoy the "action" of the frogs. So we are the people who love looking at the pictures of those fabulous frogs...and appreciate that people are breeding them successfully, and the froglets are going to experienced people to raise... But in the meantime, trying to find those unique morphs of, especially slow to mature tincs, it is ah, ...difficult ...


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Judy S said:


> loved your post...and cannot disagree with any part of it...I love the thumbnails I have, and can understand how engaging they are--and for the people who like to breed/sell--they are perfect...But I am confident in saying that there are lots of people who just enjoy the "action" of the frogs. So we are the people who love looking at the pictures of those fabulous frogs...and appreciate that people are breeding them successfully, and the froglets are going to experienced people to raise... But in the meantime, trying to find those unique morphs of, especially slow to mature tincs, it is ah, ...difficult ...


Judy, ahh thanks mate I get it,let me go further.....I'd just love every one that keeps a dart to just rear one clutch of their cared for species,it's this amazing miracle,of blob of brown jelly with tail and eyes to stunningly coloured froglet, that I can't help but yearn for folks to see.

Shaz had never seen this,I can't describe the joy I saw,as I watched both her and that tad morphout,that has to be seen and why you have that last line. What ever "chams" decides to do I want him so see this,I want you to see this,I think it complete's a cycle. Yes I understand the simple joy of keeping and not breeding,I'm sad I have 2 or 3 real friends and most of the rest are erm frogs,I utterly get this joy too. But you really need to experience,even if just once,the cycle,it really is special,nowt to do with dosh just that simple unexpoundable,I can't pass forwards in words!! This is where the word miracle really has it's true meaning,it is utterly thus!!


Yup they are slow aren't they,as I learn slow but sure,I'd say stocking density is a monster factor in rearing this one to the best. Again"chams" forgive my passion and slipping away from topic, but Judy have you ever seen the pale almost white(I'd say grey) version of this morph,not like any tinc I'd ever seen before, only one pair I've met in the flesh....OMG !!

Apologies again to the op so few keep this morph that Judy mentioned, that I also keep,it's almost impossible not to go there for me,but I hope my meanderings to you are of help too,if not that provocation of thought would be enough  
An analogy:
Look if a 9mm is needed I'd go in with an apache hele,that's my way with dart food:we built that in before a frog was kept, we can get hit with lots of froglets and there is no stress,they just get fed,it's that what I want for you and your frogs.

best

Stu


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

mydumname said:


> Can you expand on the location playing a factor? Wouldn't shipping make that not occur? I can order something that can be shipped to me for the same price as someone else In a completely different region. If this was land I would agree with you. What am I missing here?


Shipping is worth around $10 / frog on average so if you have to ship then the frog price just increased $10. People often buy frogs from local people and it creates local concentrations of specific morphs. I have been to plenty of frog meetings where people give away frogs they cant sell. IMO the next big break through in dart frogs is going to be when someone does the work to gain the confidence to switch from overnight shipping to 2-3 day shipping. Overnight shipping is a huge burden on everyone trying to move frogs around on top of the already expensive insulation and phase 22 panels.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry, I don't feel that explains what he meant. This was about price of frogs being different in different areas. I don't see that happening besides certain sellers possibly choosing to sell cheaper to locals....but overall market I don't see how location is playing a huge role. 

But anyway, I long forgot about this convo and I assume he did too since he didn't respond. Moving on.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry I hadn't checked this thread in awhile. I'm guessing that question was directed to me. The reason I think where you are plays a roll is that say you're near me. There is almost no market for them. That is unless you want to spend an extra $60 for the frogs fir shipping. That can be a large factor to many. Now say you are up in NE where there are many froggers it is much easier to do a local sale. My collection would be larger if I had more locals to buy from.


----------

